# Chicago Food Show - Possible ChefTalk gathering?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone is attending the Chicago Food Show this year? If so and your interested in getting together for dinner or drinks I would love to meet up with some fellow ChefTalkers.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Nicko! Welcome back!

I presume you are referring to the Worldwide Food Expo (?) October 24-27

Worldwide Food Expo â€[emoji]8482[/emoji]07 - WWFE

I say a cheftalk meet and greet and more is in order.

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Nope the NRA show here in Chicago starts this week

The National Restaurant Association Restaurant Hotel-Motel Show | Home


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

copy that. I hope to see the peops if I make it. Cheers!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

**** I feel young, I cant even drink yet, but if you guys do get together somewhere in Chicago I'd be interested.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

No drinking necessary just meeting and having a great time. Greek town is always my favorite place to meet up so if we get enough people maybe there.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Drat! It's not possible this week. Have some laughs, an ouzo and some avgolemono soup for me. :lips:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I wish I could be there. :beer:


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Gosh, I wish it was later in the summer! I'd have loved to get over there but it's just not possible for me right now.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Wish I could afford a trip to Chicago for a food show.


----------



## yuns555 (Mar 6, 2006)

interested. i'll keep an eye out on this thread in case this gathering happens!


----------

